# Riding alone



## secretmolly (Aug 16, 2009)

Who here rides alone? I used to ride a lot with my brother, but he got burned out (I really can't imagine why though!) and rarely rides anymore. So usually the only riding I do is by myself. Not on huge rides though, just some trails on our farm. What are some safety precautions that you take while riding alone? I always make sure I have my cell phone. Also, how does your horse behave in while riding alone, compared to riding in a group? My horse is a lot more spooky without other horses riding with us... I guess its just the herd mentality?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, your right. It is the herd mentality that makes them more spooky when alone. I ride alone all the time but I am usually not real safe about it. I often go out alone on green horses or when I am bareback and seldom take my cell phone. BUT, the worst that has really happened to date (when I am away from home) is that I was riding a young horse who spooked, I fell off, and had to walk about a quarter mile to where she had hit a fence and stopped.  Because mine get ridden alone most of the time, they are just fine with it.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Up until last year I did most of my riding alone. T is fine with or without other horses around. Since her diminishing eyesight, I really haven't taken her out alone much. I think it's mostly me, not her, but I am concerned with the "what could happen ifs" because of the lack of sight.

With that said, I ride with a bell to alert other animals we're coming through and any hunters nearby. I have had someone tell me that they could hear that little ring-a-ling way before they knew what it was! :lol:

I always carry trail grooming tools (nippers, collapsible saw, surveyors tape) and a halter and lead rope. Can't get cell phone reception where I ride, but I let someone know where I'll be and approximately when I'll be back.

I'd like to carry a side arm because of the cougar sightings and the black bear in the area, but haven't done that yet. That's to be used only _after_ my horse dumps me and takes off so I can defend myself. :shock::lol: Of course that's gonna work only if I'm not knocked out or very badly hurt! Yes, these are some of my "what could happen ifs)!

Oh, and I always wear a helmet. Am also considering a protective vest. My bones aren't 30 anymore. :wink::lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, that reminds me Walka. I was out for a nice leisurely bareback ride on Dobe the other day when I heard a rattle about 4 feet to our right. I instantly knew what it was and so did Dobe. He move away quickly and then turned and I'll be darned if there wasn't about a 5 foot rattler coiled up right there beside the trail. I wished I had been carrying my gun then.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm comfortable riding in the arena alone, but with a trail there is more of a risk of them running away and/or spooking. Therefore, when I go on a trail I go with another horse and rider or a person on the ground.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Haha, that reminds me Walka. I was out for a nice leisurely bareback ride on Dobe the other day when I heard a rattle about 4 feet to our right. I instantly knew what it was and so did Dobe. He move away quickly and then turned and I'll be darned if there wasn't about a 5 foot rattler coiled up right there beside the trail. I wished I had been carrying my gun then.


That's what I like about Maine. If you hear any rattling, it's probably the beer can your horse accidentally kicked! :lol:

Of course there are other varmints, none poisonous, just carnivorous!:shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I would take the carnivores any day. They are just a little easier to see though a bit more dangerous.


----------



## kwal83 (Aug 13, 2009)

I ride alone almost all the time. My horse doesn't really act any different, just a little more hesitant to go. I always take my cell phone with and make sure it's connected to me and not in my saddle bags in case me and my horse get separated and lately I started wearing an ID card with my name, emergency #s, address, any known allergies, and blood type. I just put a small index card with the information in a small plastic badge holder and hook one of those key rings that snap (like rock climbers use) through it then through my belt loop. I don't even know it's there. I also make sure I have a hoof pick, a mini first aid kit, and a halter and lead in my saddle bags. Of course the one thing you'll end up needing will be the one thing you don't have but hey...that's just how it goes!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Something neat that we were told to do on an endurance ride, and apparently is becoming bigger is to pick an emergency number and mark it as !ECI (name) in your phone. That way, if something bad happens and someone finds your phone, it's the first number that pops to the top of your contacts list. I've never taken it off my phone, you never know when it could come in handy!

I spent my entire young life riding alone. I was on a farm in the middle of nowhere with a sister that disliked horses and no riding buddies. Honestly, I had zero problems with my horses. They'd been raised on riding alone, so I never had any problems with herd mentality. It was quite nice, as now that I keep my horses at my best friends farm, they definately get squirrely going out alone!

Everytime I go trail riding alone, I alert Shay-las mom to the general route I'm taking and how long I expect to be. That way someone has an idea of where I am if a horse comes galloping home alone or if four hours from now I don't come home. I always carry my cell phone with me as well.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I sadly dont have very many places to ride and no one to ride with so i ride up and down roads all by my loansome...lol

Romeo actually spooks less when hes alone. In a group if the other horse spooks he tends to fallow their lead as an excuse to bolt and spook. So far he has only spooked once badly with me alone...it was at a miniture pony lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj, we do a similar thing in AUS, ahve anumber in our phone labelled as ICE: In case of Emergency, so people know who to call.

I ride by myslef a fair amount. I too find my horse is less eager to move out, and a bit spookier. I tend to do more actual riding/working though, as when riding with friends we tend to be more relaxed and chat, instead of focussing on what my horse is doing. 

I'm less prepared than all of you though. I just take me and my horse... And my mobile if I have a pocket to put it in.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I always ride alone, but I don't go off the farm. I don't take anything extra with me, just wear my hard hat and go. I've always told my neighbor if he doesn't see me but see's buzzards flying over, to come check  

My horse does better alone because we usually ride alone, but I think if I rode with a buddy, my horse would be fine too as she likes other horses.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

My horses always seem a bit spooky at first but once we are past the roads there fine. I always keep my cell phone with me. Other then that im pretty much unsafe about everything. I ride with out shoes, sometimes bare back. Theres been a few times were i just kinda let go of the reins because my horse normaly knows were to go... What can i say, im a dare devil.....or just stupid.


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

I always ride alone too  on my green horse  

sometimes I don't tell anybody that I go for a ride but I try to remember about my mobile phone /my parents calling me if it is realy late and i'm not at home/


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

I always were a helment and make sure someone knows whenI am riding and when i will retrn so if something does happen they can send a serach party.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I always ride alone, pretty much. Even on fairly long rides.

Crow's used to that and listens better to me if we're alone, he gets stressed if we're in a group since he has to make sure that he's not left out  It's just a training issue, he's not very used to ride in a group but we practice on it.

Also, always wear a helmet. I expect that you do but you didn't mention it. If you fall off and break a leg, you can still call for help, but if you fall off, break a leg and get unconsious, you have a problem.. Having a cellphone is necessary, and keep it well charged. You want to be able to talk to the people you call untill they find you, even if it takes two hours..

If there is anyone at the barn, or just somewhere, tell what road you ride and when you expect to get back. Call if you stay out longer than expected.
I had a friend who used to call me when she rode alone, tell me where she went and when she expected to be back. When she was home she called again. That way, someone would react if she was thrown somewhere, even if it might take a while before I noticed and even if I was in another town at the moment


----------



## BEIDS (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello all! If you ride alone you may be interested in BEIDS. You can get wristbands for yourself and ID toggles for your horse. You can register each product with your contact details, who should be contacted in an emergency and any important medical information. You can also add your vet’s contact details for your horse. They’re great for offering you and your family peace of mind while you’re out riding. You can find out more on the website The essential identification service for riders & horses. | BEIDS.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> MacabreMikolaj, we do a similar thing in AUS, ahve anumber in our phone labelled as ICE: In case of Emergency, so people know who to call.


_I have this in my phone already...and I have them labelled as ICE 1-Mom-Her name, ICE 2- Dad Cell-His Name, ICE 3-Dad Home-His Name. That way they know what number to call first._

_I rode alone a lot when I was younger, and didn't have anyone to ride with. Literally. I spent the summers on my grandparents farm, away from where I lived. I would sing and talk to my horse, but that was about the limits of the noise making. The only animal that we ever ran into was deer though...and maybe some geese. _

_During hunting season, I wasn't allowed to ride much, just in case._


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Wow....I feel kinda bad now. I do nothing that everyone else does to stay safe...Helmet? No. Cell phone? Don't even have one. Contact information? No. Tell someone where you're going and when you'll be back? A lot of times no one is even home to tell. It's a wonder I haven't been killed yet! :wink:

Unless it's a special, planned event, I have no choice but to ride alone. Honestly, I prefer it that way. It's fun to go out with friends and chat and stuff, but very few of my friends ride so usually when I go it's just me riding with a bunch of people I barely know. Both my girls are decent alone or in a group, but they both tend to be less focused when they're in a group. I like riding alone or with just the dog and being quiet and just enjoying the companionship. I like how much more attentive both horses are when they're alone.

I really like taking them alone too, because it's something I can say they can do. Anyone can hop on a horse and ride it out with a group of others, but judging from these forums and stuff, not everyone's horse will go out alone. In my trail-rider opinion, riding out alone is the most important skill a horse can have, and I would never even consider buying a horse who was herdbound.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I ride alone 95% of the time & usually on greenies, arena work & trails on my property. I do carry my cell that has emergency numbers highlighted in red and all of my horses are micro-chipped. Seems like the only time I ride with anyone these days is on Sunday afternoons when I have open arena for my riding students & they trailer in to ride with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

Normally I ride alone as well. Quick list of what i take and why: 
Cellphone with ICE- fall off and cant get up type of thing, 
Backpack- usually i ride bareback or in my flat saddle so saddlebags arent a option. Inside: antibioctics, bandaids, wraps(cold).
Helmet-honestly it depends where im at, if im going around the farm i dont need one. 
Wrap Horses fronts- His action is very important to me and a pulled tendon ISNT an option.
Moving on =) my horse has a major problem with serparating from the herd. He bucks(not too bad though), spooks easily, and canters the WHOLE time. But last time we did very well. He did none of these things! When riding with other horses he is very competive. He has to be first ( a habit i think he picked up from me). So we have to constantly circle back to the rear. but end up in front in 3 mins. He was a carting horse before we got him so I try not to ride on roads because he gets....funny. (I promise he's really sweet!) But Berty always does fine for other people!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I ride alone all the time. I'll have friends over to ride occasionally and I'll take my horses out to the stables I work at to ride on my days off sometimes though. I always keep my cell phone on me and I try not to ride too awful far from my house.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I ride alone sometimes and carry the following; firearm, cell phone, 1st aid kit. I let someone know where I plan on riding and when I expect to be back. No incidents so far.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What great timing you have for this thread. Just the past Monday, my horse and I did our first solo trail ride in the woods. We've been working up to it for a few years. He's always been good when out with other horses, but alone he was a bit of a chicken. We gradually went further and further into the woods testing his limits and building up his confidence. Initially it involved lots of attempts to spin around and come home and lots of corrections on my part. It got better over time, and then on Monday, I literally had all day to get it done, so out we went. A few times he wanted to turn back, but I "out-stubborned" him and we kept going in the correct direction. I was so proud of him when we got back...still am! 

As for emergency stuff, if I'm just riding off the barn property, I just keep my cell phone with me with my emergency contacts and allergy info. I also keep a sticker with the same info in my helmet in case my phone doesn't work for whatever reason. 

If we've trailered somewhere, horse emergency stuff is in my trailer. I only go for a few hours, so we're never remote where carrying things would be that important. If I somewhere I absolutely don't know, I'll carry pliers just in case we encounter barbed wire.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I spend 90% of my time riding alone. My wife and daughter are both arena riders without much interest in going "out there" I rode my 4 YO 200 miles last year and we are almost at 100 miles this year and it is only early June. I usually tell my wife I am headed out for a ride, but beyond that, she has no clue. I take with me my wallet(drivers license), cell phone on my belt, water bottle, knife, often a firearm. In the saddlebags is a handkercheif, TP, lighter, paracord, hoof pick, and additional bug repellent. I have explored the hills/mountains all around my farm on horseback in all four seasons.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I only go for a few hours, so we're never remote where carrying things would be that important. If I somewhere I absolutely don't know, I'll carry pliers just in case we encounter barbed wire.


remote or not doesn't mean anything--accidents can happen anywhere.

dreams severed an artery in her hind leg on trail, during a competition no less, in the process of throwing a shoe. a nail sliced her pastern neat as could be and the resulting cut artery was pulsing blood hard enough to hit the back of her front legs. thank god i had basic bandaging materials with me, or she may have bled out on the trail. as it was, it looked like someone had field dressed a deer. 

while that incident has caused me to carry what most people would consider some pretty weird things in my saddle bags (a pair of hemostats, gloves, a diaper, 2 rolls of vetwrap, a roll of elastikon), i never set foot on any trail without it--even training.

i live by the adage 'hope for the best, prepare for the worst.'


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Being prepared for an emergency is great, but where I live, you're never far from anywhere. Trail riding for me involves lots of cantering and jumping. I can't really be jumping fallen trees with all the stuff in tow. Saddle bag and jumping in an english saddle don't really mix. If my horse ever has a blood gushing emergency, my shirt will have to suffice as a bandage until we can get to the trailer. Might get arrested for displaying the girls in public, but it'll do.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Saddle bag and jumping in an english saddle don't really mix.


just means you haven't found the right one! if you ever want one, check out the stowaway brand english models. personally, i use a stowaway deluxe pommel bag and love it, but they make cantle bags too.


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

I always make sure I tell someone I trust where I am going, when I am leaving and when I can be expected back. I dont have a cell phone, but you really should make sure you take one and keep it in YOUR pocket, not a saddle bag in case you fall off. I take a lot less risks when riding alone, such as jumping logs, galloping, and stuff like that. I take it a lot easier! My horse is actually better by herself than with others, she does not like to be near their butts, but she also does not like other horses hear hers, so she likes the freedom of being by herself!


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I ride alone a lot. I have my horses at my place and I have only gotten my husband on a horse a handful of times. I trail ride on our property and the neighbors alone. I also ride in my arena alone. I always carry a cell phone and try to make sure that someone knows I am going out before I do. I prefer for someone to at least be home when I ride, but that does not always work out. My two mares ride fine alone. 

The fact that I have to ride alone is part of the reason why I have not been on my gelding more. He sometimes spooks and when he does it is big. I have never come off him, but I do not feel comfortable getting on him if no one is at home. I have started to haul him over to my trainers about once a week to work with him more.


----------

